# celexa/cipramil any good for D and anxiety ????



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has tried celexa/cipramil and is it any good for D and anxiety ????I have just been prescribed it and I have heard that it can cause D. What should I do?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I have been on Celexa for a year now and found it is good for anxiety--things just don't get to me like they used to, and my moods improved dramatically. As far as the D goes, for me, it didn't affect that one way or the other.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 7, 2003)

Hello,I've only been on Celexa about 7 weeks so far, it's been good for my mood, it is helping my anxiety but I think it is still early to tell. With regards to causing D, I haven't experienced this (or any stomach problems) whilst taking it.Hope this helps,Mitch.


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks guys, just what I need, positive info!!!


----------

